# Mill light



## churchjw (Feb 16, 2014)

Here a quick project I just got around to doing pictures of.  Right after Christmas my wife dragged me to the discount sales.  One thing I found was an LEG flood light.  The sale price was $1.00.  I took off the cheep plastic frame that was meant to stick it in the ground.  I replaced the thumb screws on the end and made a new aluminum frame.  It attached to the end of one of the bolts on the head of my mill.  Tilting it up and down puts the light right on the cutter. The light behind the cutter really is nice.  Especially when positioning for drilling.






Not bad for $1, next year I will look for some more. 

Jeff


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice job. I could think of other places to use one of them, such as on my lathe or even on my belt sander.


----------

